# Rancillo Rocky grind



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi, I purchased a Rancillo Rocky on here about 2 years ago. It has served me well up until now. Now I can't get an espresso grind below level 11 or so.

I have cleaned out the machine twice since this issue first arose. I think the last 2 batches of grindz grinder cleaner messed it up.

I managed to recalibrate as best I could, but couldn't get the zero point at zero any more. I was helped by a forum member on here twice, who done a FaceTime with me to clean out the machine.

The burrs look just fine, I can't figure out what the issue is. Think the grinder may need a look at. Would anyone be around South London by any chance? I can compensate somehow, to come over and have a look. Would save me spending any more money on another grinder.

I use this with a 2016 Rancillo Silvia, after 6 seconds on level 11 or so it starts to come out, the speed varies. I was using subscription beans from coffee tasting club, and got some from another source which was freshly roasted within the week, made no difference to the speed, looking to have this dealt with ASAP.

Cheers

Garry


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just to rule out coffee, go buy some reputable roasted beans from a London roaster, i have no experience of the coffee tasting club.

Presumably you are weighing your dose each time also ?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Forget the numbers on the adjustment ring - they don't really mean anything.

Unplug the grinder & empty the hopper & remove it. Empty the grinding chamber.

Turn the adjustment ring (probably anticlockwise) slowly, spinning the motor shaft by hand, until the blades touch.

Then back off the ring by 1/8-1/4 turn.

Fill up with beans, switch on and finetune the grind to achieve your preferred brew time etc.

If you're still getting variable grinds, then a new set of blades may be necessary (not expensive).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

espressotechno said:


> Forget the numbers on the adjustment ring - they don't really mean anything.
> 
> Unplug the grinder & empty the hopper & remove it. Empty the grinding chamber.
> 
> ...


Not sure this will work on a Rocky, 1/4 to 1/8 of a turn will be drip range. Doesn't the hopper screw into the top burr carrier?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3A6O9cMtmI


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

We have already done that, twice. Either we are doing it wrong (me and my Dad following instructions on Facetime from a user on here) or something is up


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you saying that the burrs never touch? I'm sure you have checked the burr carrier threads for coffee that might be jamming them up, but feel I should mention it anyway.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

The beans are reputable. Also I do have coffee scales and shot glasses, I was using them to weigh what was going in and coming out, I soon got the hang of how much needed to go in, for me to have had to use the scales all the time would be too time consuming, time which I simply did not have or have now. I have used the same amount up until 4 months ago with no issues. I think its the grindz that done it, they got stuck in the grinder as I said, twice. Maybe even it could be my silvia, for a while it stopped dispensing water but we managed to sort that out. All I know is im certain it shouldnt take any more than 5-6 seconds before the coffee starts coming out.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

The burrs were touching. We double checked that


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Christiangaz777 said:


> The burrs were touching. We double checked that


So where is your zero point now


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I did think about getting new blades, but we checked them with the forum member, he knows his stuff. We agreed they seem fine.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Personally im out of my league here, I really need someone hands on to help me, as I said I will compensate


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

So the only visible problem is the coffee coming out of the PF sooner than you expect?


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Its as close to zero as we could get it, again I dont think we know exactly, which is why we need it looked at


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

No it is also coming out of the grinder slow, well after the first time we sorted it, then it was, the second time im not sure. Its hard to tell now. What I do know is what I originally said


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry was talking about the grinder there. Yes that is also an issue. Unless I mve to level 11+. All this quarter turn so so stuff lol its confusing me. Thats stepless grinders for you


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you reckon there are still some Grindz inside, then unscrew & remove the adjustment ring.

Clean out the chamber with a brush & hoover; clean both threads with a brush & lubricate with a little smear of silicone grease.

Then re-assemble, adjust to find the blades touchpoint & finetune.....


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Dependant on how much you have put through the grinder you might be surprised to hear that that burrs on your Rocky could be worn (if you are getting close to chirruping and it still coming out way too fast on the silvia) which can be replaced relatively cheaply OR if you just concerned about where zero is you can always unpeel the number ring to then re stick it in place at the zero marking (chirrup, back off a bit as suggested above)

From memory the burrs were shot at 60Kg on mine and bought a set for £18 from forum sponsor here: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/50mm-burr-set-for-rocky-grinder.html

Hope of help

John


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for that that is a great help. I am certain now the zero point is zero, as I was pulsing from 6 backwards and got the loud sound at zero. I ordered a new set of burrs, from ebay at £20 delivered, we had some difficulty getting them off before, either the screws were too tight or we didnt edge the burr carrier to get it off.

I have seen dozens of videos on how to clean out a silvia, I mentioned before there was an issue with the water coming out, which sorted itself, I know this is the grinder forum, hoping there isnt an issue with that. I find it incredibly troublesome and time consuming to clean it out, especially as I only use the machine for espresso


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys an update, the bottom burr was well worn, so we replaced both burrs. Also have descaled the Silvia with Puly and the group with Cafiza. Now just need to season the burrs. So far I have put half a pound through them, when I get more what do you recommend? 3 pounds worth?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You could start using straight away just bear in mind repeatability is going to be somewhat hit and miss till you've got them seasoned.

John


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I read you can use rice to season, I tried, and yeah lets say think Ihad a close call. Maybe because I was using easy cook. Anyway I pulled a shot and it came out at a level 5. Seemed good, should I season maybe 2 kg first or should I just continue to use it as normal, im only using at home for the odd espresso at the moment


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Just carry on as you are the burrs in a rocky as you have discovered already are not the worlds hardest so will settle down quite quickly, just don't be surprised if you also having to change grind settings for a while as well.

John


----------

